# New kitty



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

What an adorable little face! Congrats on the addition to the family!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute kitties you have


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Adorable! :luv


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful! What are their names? :heart :heart


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

Lucky is white, 15 years old. I havent decided his name yet


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG.... too cute!!! When did you get in and steal my little feral tabby girl I have!!???? :lol: They look identical...what a hoot!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lucky is beautiful, and the little one is too cute. Such big eyes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Major cutie!


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

What a darling tabby kitty, and your white cat is beautiful, too!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwwwww, what a couple cuties.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I was drooling over the kitten again- does he have a tail? I can't tell. I love the bobtails (I have 2).


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

He has a tail, but its tiny and he is still nervous so doesn't show it much.

Thanks for the compliments on my older cat, Lucky. She has been battling renal failure for almost three years now. So I'm happy you guys feel she looks good. I don't have to give Sub-Q fluids for the time being and am not looking forward to doing it some more.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

RBark said:


> He has a tail, but its tiny and he is still nervous so doesn't show it much.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my older cat, Lucky. She has been battling renal failure for almost three years now. So I'm happy you guys feel she looks good. I don't have to give Sub-Q fluids for the time being and am not looking forward to doing it some more.


Poor baby, I'm so sorry  Is that why her eyes have crumbles on them? My Baby is like that too, I have to clean around her eyes.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautys, petts and purrs and prayers!


----------



## RBark (Sep 16, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> RBark said:
> 
> 
> > He has a tail, but its tiny and he is still nervous so doesn't show it much.
> ...


No it was just a bad hair day, so to speak. She doesn't have it usually. The visible issues with renal failure is usually dry fur.


----------

